# il sesso non è amore



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2015)

1. ’IL SESSO NON È AMORE’’. CONFESSIONI DI UNA COPPIA CHE AMA I SEX PARTY DI NEW YORK - 2. “IO E MIO MARITO, A VOLTE FACCIAMO SESSO CON ALTRI, ALTRE VOLTE GUARDIAMO E BASTA. LO FACCIAMO DA QUANDO CI SIAMO INCONTRATI A UN’ORGIA A NEW YORK. UNA MONTAGNA RUSSA DI EMOZIONI CHE RINSALDANO IL MATRIMONIO. NULLA A CHE VEDERE CON L’INFEDELTA'” - 2. A 27 ANNI, AL PRIMO SEX PARTY, C’ERANO DONNE IN CORSETTO E TACCHI ALTI, GENTE CHE SI FRUSTAVA IN UN ANGOLO. ALLA FINE MI RITROVAI A FARE UN POMPINO A UNO SCONOSCIUTO MENTRE UN ALTRO MI PIZZICAVA I CAPEZZOLI. UN ALTRO MONDO. ERA FANTASTICO...” - 3.”CI SONO DUE TIPI DI FESTE: QUELLE NEI CLUB IN CUI CI SI LIMITA A GIOCARE, CON LE PARTI INTIME COPERTE, E QUELLE “HARDCORE”, CHE SI SVOLGONO IN CASA, CON INVITATI SELEZIONATI" -









da www.redbookmag.com






E’ venerdì sera e, nel bel mezzo dell’orgasmo, i miei occhi fissano mio marito. Sorride, mi regala quel diabolico sorriso che ancora mi mette sottosopra lo stomaco, dopo sei anni di matrimonio. L’unica cosa: non è lui l’uomo con cui sto facendo sesso. Il mio partner è un nostro amico e uno stuolo di estranei mezzi nudi sta guardando la scena.



Io e mio marito frequentiamo un “sex party” ogni due mesi, a volte facciamo sesso con altri, altre volte guardiamo e basta. Lo facciamo da quando ci siamo incontrati a un’orgia a New York City. Non amiamo il termine “sex party” perché implica sesso random senza riguardo per la sicurezza e per la morale. Non è questo il caso.









Ci sono due tipi di feste: quelle che avvengono nei club e in cui ci si limita a giocare, tenendo coperte le parti intime, e quelle “hardcore”, che si svolgono in casa, con invitati selezionati. Conoscere i presenti, anche solo per via di intermediari, rende la situazione meno strana. Io e Derek non socializziamo molto con le altre coppie, con loro abbiamo in comune solo il sesso.






Amo questa connessione con mio marito. Quando faccio sesso con un estraneo, mi sento vicina a Derek esattamente come se fossimo noi due a letto insieme. Da quando ero adolescente (ben prima di “Cinquanta sfumatura di grigio”) fantasticavo su dominazione, sesso anonimo e voyeurismo. A lungo ho pensato che avessi qualcosa che non andava.






Sono finita da un terapeuta e ho capito di avere tendenze esibizionistiche e sottomissive. Ho cercato situazioni sul web e, a 27 anni, mi presentai al primo “sex party”. Un altro mondo. C’erano donne in corsetto e tacchi alti, gente che si frustava in un angolo. Alla fine della serata mi ritrovai a fare un pompino ad uno sconosciuto mentre un altro mi pizzicava i capezzoli.






Era fantastico. Il mese dopo tornai e incontrai Derek. A volte si organizzava una cena prima della festa, giusto per conoscerci meglio. Capii che si trattava di persone normalissime. Derek aveva 31 anni ed era un assiduo frequentatore da quando ne aveva 20. Ricopriva il ruolo di "dungeon master", un volontario che assicura che tutto sia sotto controllo e consensuale. Chi non segue le regole, viene cacciato dal circolo.






Io e Derek cominciammo a giocare insieme, senza immaginare che il sesso ci avrebbe condotto a una vera e propria relazione. Sembrava troppo surreale. Anche se la mia sessualità migliorava, pensavo si trattasse solo di una fase di passaggio. Dopo un anno, capii che il rapporto era diventato serio.






Andammo a vivere insieme, sapendo che qualcosa doveva cambiare: non avremmo più frequentato le orge separatamente e avremmo avuto potere di veto sui partner dell’altro. Da allora il nostro legame si è rafforzato. Condividiamo questo segreto speciale. Nella vita vera, siamo due persone normalissime, lui è architetto, io mi occupo di marketing, e pochi intimi amici sanno del nostro “hobby”.






Un’orgia è una montagna russa di emozioni. Le sensazioni sono così incredibilmente intense durante il sesso, che il giorno dopo ci si sente spossati, lunatici. Tanta gente è terrorizzata dall’infedeltà, ma noi due non siamo gelosi. Quando mio marito mi guarda fare sesso con altri è un momento di fiducia e grande intimità.






Anch’io amo guardarlo mentre fa godere un’altra donna, soprattutto quella ventenne che somiglia tanto a me quando ci incontrammo la prima volta. Vado a letto con altre donne, abbiamo gli stessi gusti. Fondamentalmente quelle che scopa lui, le scoperei anch’io. So che suona sconcertante, forse perverso, a chi non frequenta i “sex party”, ma posso assicurare che né io né mio marito abbiamo mai la sensazione di tradirci. Perché la verità è che il sesso non è amore.






Io amo mio marito. Io faccio sesso con altre persone per sperimentare, per sentire l’adrenalina, per senso dell’avventura. Non farei mai sesso con un altro uomo se mio marito non ne fosse al corrente o se non mi guardasse. Ci divertiamo e continueremo a divertirci finché non avremo figli. E’ una bella alternativa al trascorrere il venerdì sera bevendo vino rosso e guardando le serie su “Netflix”.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Gennaio 2015)

... che ne pensi? 
Quanto a me, credo che la totale trasparenza reciproca sia un vero cemento della relazione d'amore. Questi sono giochi di coppia che presuppongono un grande amore, e una grande sicurezza reciproca e personale. O no?


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica;bt10560 ha detto:
			
		

> ... che ne pensi?
> Quanto a me, credo che la totale trasparenza reciproca sia un vero cemento della relazione d'amore. Questi sono giochi di coppia che presuppongono un grande amore, e una grande sicurezza reciproca e personale. O no?


 c'è coerenza .anni luce distanti dalla mia idea di amore ma riesco a capire perché c'è trasparenza


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva;bt10563 ha detto:
			
		

> c'è coerenza .anni luce distanti dalla mia idea di amore ma riesco a capire perché c'è trasparenza


e l'ultima ammette che il fatto di non avere figli c'entra molto
secondo me questo modo di vivere il sesso poi va a cozzare con TANTO altro, vale a dire quello che forma veramente una famiglia


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

free;bt10566 ha detto:
			
		

> e l'ultima ammette che il fatto di non avere figli c'entra molto
> secondo me questo modo di vivere il sesso poi va a cozzare con TANTO altro, vale a dire quello che forma veramente una famiglia


me lo spieghi meglio?


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina;bt10567 ha detto:
			
		

> me lo spieghi meglio?


meglio non so se riesco...secondo me sono esperienze che possono occupare un periodo di vita di coppia, ma che a un certo punto rimangono fuori se si instaura una famiglia unita, poichè ad es. tutto 'sto andare venire di cazzi è in contrapposizione con il vivere unito di una famiglia, con tutte le sue molteplici implicazioni, ad es. la prole


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

free;bt10568 ha detto:
			
		

> meglio non so se riesco...secondo me sono esperienze che possono occupare un periodo di vita di coppia, ma che a un certo punto rimangono fuori se si instaura una famiglia unita, poichè ad es. tutto 'sto andare venire di cazzi è in contrapposizione con il vivere unito di una famiglia, con tutte le sue molteplici implicazioni, ad es. la prole


ma infatti mi sembrava di aver capito che questa sarebbe stata la situazione finche non ci fossero stati dei figli
grazie


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina;bt10569 ha detto:
			
		

> ma infatti mi sembrava di aver capito che questa sarebbe stata la situazione finche non ci fossero stati dei figli
> grazie


dei figli per esempio, ma anche altre cose secondo me
tipo io non farei mai una società col mio compagno ufficiale se volano anche cetrioli e patate


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

free;bt10570 ha detto:
			
		

> dei figli per esempio, ma anche altre cose secondo me
> tipo io non farei mai una società col mio compagno ufficiale se volano anche cetrioli e patate


dipende....una societa orto-fruttifera magari si


----------



## free (21 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina;bt10571 ha detto:
			
		

> dipende....una societa orto-fruttifera magari si


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
giusto, brava!


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2015)

free;bt10568 ha detto:
			
		

> meglio non so se riesco...secondo me sono esperienze che possono occupare un periodo di vita di coppia, ma che a un certo punto rimangono fuori se si instaura una famiglia unita, poichè ad es. tutto 'sto andare venire di cazzi è in contrapposizione con il vivere unito di una famiglia, con tutte le sue molteplici implicazioni, ad es. la prole


per me è in contrapposizione a tutto il mio modo di intendere l'amore ....ma riesco a vedere una coerenza che mi sfugge nei casi di chi tradisce affermando di amare l'altro


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva;bt10573 ha detto:
			
		

> per me è in contrapposizione a tutto il mio modo di intendere l'amore ....ma riesco a vedere una coerenza che mi sfugge nei casi di chi tradisce affermando di amare l'altro


Amore è sincerità,  condivisione,  complicità. 
Queste cose mancano in un tradimento.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva;bt10573 ha detto:
			
		

> per me è in contrapposizione a tutto il mio modo di intendere l'amore ....ma riesco a vedere una coerenza che mi sfugge nei casi di chi tradisce affermando di amare l'altro


sì c'è un accordo, anche se a me fa un po' senso
continuo a "preferire" l'amante segreto fuori dalla porta, molto ipocrita ma mi sembra meglio che introdurre di diritto nella coppia terzi estranei


----------

